# Surge?!?! (Noob question)



## rdhdstpchld (Sep 8, 2015)

This is killing me. I see its surging 1.4-2.0 but dang if I know where or how to get a surge fare. I have accepted fares when the banner is blinking but with a $5 ride for 6 people I doubt it was...is it just some carrot they dangle out there with no actual anything?


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

The area will be highlighted in red but people are trained to just wait for it to go away so unless they are in a hurry they won't order.


----------



## rdhdstpchld (Sep 8, 2015)

limepro said:


> The area will be highlighted in red but people are trained to just wait for it to go away so unless they are in a hurry they won't order.


That's just it- I've searched the map all over town- no colors anywhere. I go to log off and it tells me there's high demand, are you sure??? Uh, yes. Could it be using Denver metro and not Colorado Springs (60mi south)?


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Could be, I get the notice when it surges in west palm beach which is around the same distance because they are all lumped into the same south Florida area.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi *rdhdstpchld. *

Welcome to the forum!

Please read your Partnership Agreement.

New Drivers have 30 Days to Opt-out of *Binding Arbitration.*


----------



## xciceroguy (Aug 10, 2015)

Don't chase the surge. It's not worth it. Check the rider app to see where everyone else is and then position yourself between everyone else is and where you think the best chance to pick up,riders will be.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Agreed, don't chase surge. If you're choosing where to start driving a surge area is a good idea. Sometimea the surge area is so far away you can't see it easily. For instance, I got very confused when tourist season for Cape Cod started here. Banner said surge was 3.9 but nothing on map. Happened to zoom out and could see the red area on map way south of me. Next time try zooming way out and see what you find.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

rdhdstpchld said:


> I go to log off and it tells me there's high demand, are you sure???


That is a canned pop-up. You can be in the middle of nowhere where there are no houses or buildings and it will tell you that demand is "high". Ignore it and log-off, if that is what you want to do.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Zoom out - a LOT. Sometimes, the surge could be happening 50 miles away from where you are. DON'T drive there to get it! (Has anyone mentioned, "don't chase the surge" here yet?) More than just trained, riders are told by Uber if they are about to request a ride during a surge. They are given an expected expiration time (ie: 2 minutes) or the option to accept the rate.

You will also see yellow and orange highlights on your app. This is where _projected_ demand exceeds the supply, but you'll find that once you cross into that area, it will often turn one shade lighter - because you are there now. No pings. Just wear and tear on your car.

You can run your rider app simultaneously with your driver app (at least on Android). You can have your rider app open to find where the other cars are and perhaps position yourself between other cars and where the projected demand is.


----------

